# French bread



## bakingmad (Jul 13, 2006)

How can I get a light and fluffy crumb for my French bread?  Is this possible using a conventional oven?  

I have tried numerous times to make bread like that from a bakery, with a very soft and cottonball-like crumb.  My loaves register a proper internal temperature but come out quite heavy.  

The only time I recall making a decent French baguette was when using fresh yeast, but I have read that instant dry can create a loaf just as good if done properly.


----------



## Hopz (Jul 13, 2006)

I think it has to do with oven temperature and humidity... if I am not mistaken, a lot of both.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 14, 2006)

I think it has to do with the type of flour you use also they also use alot of steam in professional ovens you can get the steam by throwing a couple of ice cubes onto the bottom of oven.Again I still believe its the type of flour you need.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 14, 2006)

Bakingmad - I use a conventional oven to make my French bread & it always comes out great, without using any "tricks", like water pans, bread stones, etc. - just a regular baking sheet.  I end up with a lovely soft interior & a great crispy crust (I do sometimes brush on a little egg-white wash for that - lol).

I don't have the recipe at the moment, but I just use the basic recipe that came with my KitchenAid mixer. They might even have it online.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 14, 2006)

bakingmad said:
			
		

> How can I get a light and fluffy crumb for my French bread? Is this possible using a conventional oven?
> 
> I have tried numerous times to make bread like that from a bakery, with a very soft and cottonball-like crumb. My loaves register a proper internal temperature but come out quite heavy.
> 
> The only time I recall making a decent French baguette was when using fresh yeast, but I have read that instant dry can create a loaf just as good if done properly.


I've been following this since yesterday morning.  Here is what confuses me.  I wouldn't describe french bread (made from flour, water, yeast and salt) as having a "very soft and cottonball-like crumb."  That description brings to mind bread made with more fat dairy and sugar.
I don't claim to be an expert so maybe I'm wrong.  I wouldn't call good french bread "quite heavy" so maybe I'm missing the point.
Perhaps if you shared your ingredients, including flour type, and process the more experienced bakers here could shed more light on the subject.


----------



## Sabrine (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know if i can give a link ? If not, delete  my answer 

http://pbs-juliachild.virage.com/cgi-bin/visearch?user=pbs-juliachild&template=template.html&query=+ClipCategory%3ABreads+ClipCategory%3ABaked+ClipCategory%3AGoods&category=ClipCategory%3ABreads+ClipCategory%3ABaked+ClipCategory%3AGoods&ingredients=0&chef=0&project=0&viKeyword=


Choose breads and baked goods in category and choose Danielle Forestier in chefs. You will have the right way to make perfect french bread


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 15, 2006)

Now that you mention it...

It might not be a French bread that I'm looking for.  I would have to ask what they use at the bakery where I've purchased this kind of loaf, which might contain fats, etc.  

My bread being "quite heavy" was not intentional, but a problem I've been having with them.


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think I'm allowing my bread to rise properly, but then again, the type of crumb that I'm looking for might require other ingredients in addtion to water, flour, yeast and salt.  

If anything, my conventional oven "might" be a bit off, temperature-wise, but most likely it is something in my method that is lacking.


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 15, 2006)

Any particular series?  I'm not getting any results using just "Breads and baked goods" and "Danielle Forestier."





			
				Sabrine said:
			
		

> I don't know if i can give a link ? If not, delete my answer
> 
> http://pbs-juliachild.virage.com/cgi-bin/visearch?user=pbs-juliachild&template=template.html&query=+ClipCategory%3ABreads+ClipCategory%3ABaked+ClipCategory%3AGoods&category=ClipCategory%3ABreads+ClipCategory%3ABaked+ClipCategory%3AGoods&ingredients=0&chef=0&project=0&viKeyword=
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabrine (Jul 15, 2006)

Serie is "baking with Julia"


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jul 15, 2006)

*Another source*

I used this link as a reference when I first started baking baguettes:
http://www.geocities.com/ritashanty/recipes/rec-bake-a-bag.html

Also, there is good information in Shirley Corriher's book, Cookwise.

Hang in there, I didn't get good results until about the fourth time I tried, and then was inconsistant until maybe the tenth time.


----------



## Chausiubao (Jul 16, 2006)

But if its fluffy bread that you want you'll need fat. Like Butter mixed in, or something.


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the link, Sabrine.  The videos were most helpful.

The video runs quite well via dial-up (56K).  

I think I'll give the banging the dough method a try.  Looks fun and I can let off some steam at the same time.

Thanks again, Sabrine.


----------



## Sabrine (Jul 16, 2006)

You are very welcome


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 16, 2006)

I've been handling my French bread dough like it was nitroglycerine.  

No wonder why it's been such a nerve-wracking experience!

I will try again, but now with more confidence.


----------



## bakingmad (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmmm.  A steamer for the dough?  Interesting.  I might have the right gadgets to make one.  

Thank you for the link, Walt.


----------

